# Re: [EVDL] Curtis 1204-412 contoller problem



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Curtis 1204-412 contoller problem*

Hey Scott - 

I got mine from the same seller (don't have it yet though).

If it's for a Club Car golf cart, it may require a 3-wire pot. That's the
case for the 225A one (1204-410) that's in the car right now.

I just did a quick Google search, and it looks to me like that's the case. 
The 412 is listed as a Club Car unit after the 410:
http://tinyurl.com/yulhse 

In my application, the pot's wiper (middle wire) is connected to the middle
small Curtis tab, one pot end is on pack negative, and the other end is
attached to the lower Curtis tab. Sorry I can't tell you which end is high
or low at the moment, and it's cold & dark out! I'm just looking at an
incomplete diagram I have.

Maybe Eduardo can help... He's got a 1204-410 too.

I don't know if it's safe for the controller to mess around trying different
pot wiring combinations, but I tried 'em all when I couldn't this one work
at first. But don't blame me if you smoke it. 

Darin
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Curtis-1204-412-contoller-problem-tp16228142p16229893.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Curtis 1204-412 contoller problem*

You are a genius... that's what it was. The third connection on the pot. The
Curtis manual I found only showed a two-wire pot for this model number, but
perhaps the Club Car line is different. I dunno...

Thanks, man! I owe ya! I look forward to hearing what you think of your
new controller.

Scott




> Darin at- forkenswift.com wrote:
> >
> > Hey Scott -
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Curtis 1204-412 contoller problem*



> Scott Collins wrote:
> >
> > You are a genius... that's what it was.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Curtis 1204-412 contoller problem*

Hi,
My Curtis spec sheet says 36-48v 300 amp.
Under POT CONFIG it says CLUB. Instead of 0-5k or 5-0k.
Neal



> Scott Collins wrote:
> >
> > I searched the archive to the best of my ability to no avail, so...
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Curtis 1204-412 contoller problem*

Do you know what CLUB implies here? Would it be the three wire hookup that
Darin suggested...?
Or, not sure???

BTW, this controller seems to be 5k(pedal up) to 0(pedal down).

Scott




> shred wrote:
> >
> > Hi,
> > My Curtis spec sheet says 36-48v 300 amp.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Curtis 1204-412 contoller problem*



> Scott Collins wrote:
> >
> > Do you know what CLUB implies here?
> >
> ...


----------

